# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Wie spät ist es?

## Joseph

Es gibt im Thai grundsätzlich *zwei Möglichkeiten*, die Tageszeit anzugeben, ein  jüngeres offizielles und ein älteres umgangssprachliches System.

Hier zunächst die vollen Stunden: 
1)	Offizielles System: Hier benutzt man das Wort ?????? (etwa: naaligaa), dass eigentlich ‚ die Uhr’ bedeutet.
3 Uhr (nachts) = 3  ?????? (etwa: saamnaaligaa)
7 Uhr (abends) = 19 ??????  (etwa: sippgaunaaligaa)
man zählt also einfach von 1 bis 24 und fügt ‚naaligaa’ hinzu.

Leider hört man diese Zeitangaben im täglichen Gebrauch nicht so häufig, obwohl man, wenn man selbst etwa ‚19 Uhr’ sagen will, immer ‚sippgaunaaligaa’ sagen kann und verstanden wird.

2)	Umgangssprachliches System: Hier wird der Tag erst einmal eingeteilt in 4 Perioden von 6 Stunden. 
a)	?? (etwa: dtii): von Mitternacht bis 6 Uhr früh
b)	???? (etwa: chau): von 7 Uhr bis Mittag
c)	????  (etwa: bai): von 13 Uhr bis 18 Uhr
d)	????  (etwa: tumm): von 19 Uhr bis Mitternacht
Dazu muss man sich noch das Wort ??? (etwa: mohng) merken, was ‚Uhr’ (im Sinne vom Engl. o’clock, aber nicht im Sinne von ‚die Uhr’)

So, hier alle Kombinationen (volle Stunden):
?? 1 (etwa: dtiinöng) = 1 Uhr nachts
?? 2 (etwa: dtiisoong) = 2 Uhr nachts
?? 3 (etwa: dtiisaam) = 3 Uhr nachts
?? 4 (etwa: dtiisii) = 4 Uhr nachts
?? 5 (etwa: dtiihah) = 5 Uhr nachts
?? 6 (etwa: dtiihog) = 6 Uhr nachts
7 ??????? (etwa: djedmohngtchau) = 7 Uhr morgens
8 ??????? (etwa: bpäädmohngchau) = 8 Uhr morgens
9 ??????? (etwa: gaumohngchau) = 9 Uhr morgens
10 ??????? (etwa: sipmohngchau) = 10 Uhr morgens
11 ??????? (etwa: sipeddmohngchau) = 11 Uhr morgens
????????? (etwa: ti-engwann) = 12 Uhr mittags
??????? (etwa: baaimohng) = 13 Uhr
???? 2 ??? (etwa: baaisoongmohng) = 14 Uhr
???? 3 ??? (etwa: baaisaammohng) = 15 Uhr
???? 4 ??? (etwa: baaisiimohng) = 16 Uhr
???? 5 ??? (etwa: baaihahmohng) = 17 Uhr
???? 6 ??? (etwa: baaihogmohng) = 18 Uhr
???? 1 (etwa: thummnöng) = 19 Uhr (auch 1 ????)
2 ???? (etwa: songthumm) = 20 Uhr
3 ???? (etwa: sahmthumm) = 21 Uhr
4 ???? (etwa: siithumm) = 22 Uhr
5 ???? (etwa: hahthumm) = 23 Uhr
????????? (etwa: thi-engköhn) = Mitternacht

Nun zu den Unterteilungen einer vollen Stunde:
Minute heißt ???? (etwa: naathii)

Beim offiziellen System heißt es  z.B. 19.45 Uhr = 19 ?????? 45  ???? (etwa: sipgaunaaligaa sisipphahnaathii), also ‚19 Uhr 45 Minuten’. Alle anderen Zeiten analog.

Nach dem umgangssprachlichen System:  (ich erläutere es am besten an einem konkreten Beispiel) 
???? 2 ??? (etwa: baaisoongmohng) = 2 Uhr nachmittags
???? 2 ??? 5 ???? (etwa: baaisoongmohng hahnaathii) = 5 Min. nach 2  (nachmittags)
???? 2 ??? 12 ???? (etwa: baaisoongmohng sipsongnaathii) = 12 Min. nach 2 (nachmittags)
???? 2 ??? 29 ???? (etwa: baaisongmong yiisipgaunaathii) = 29 Min. nach 2 (nachmittags)
???? 2 ??? 30 ???? (etwa: baaisoongmohngsaamsipnaathii) oder ???? 2 ???????? (etwa:baisongmohngkrüng) d.h.“2 Uhr halb“
???? 2 ??? 31 ???? (etwa:baaisoongmohngsaamsipedd) = 31 Min. nach 2 (nachmittags)
???? 2 ??? 50 ???? (etwa:baaisoongmohnghahsipnaathii)  oder ???  20 ???? ???? 3 ??? (etwa:iigsipnathii baaisaammohng, wörtlich: noch 10 Min. 3 Uhr = 10 vor 3 (nachmittags)
???? 2 ??? 55 ????   (etwa: baisongmohnghahsiphahnaathii) oder   ??? 5 ???? ???? 3 ??? (iighahnathiibaisaammong), wörtlich ‚noch 5 Min. 3 Uhr’ = 2 Uhr 55 (nachmittags)

Zu bemerken ist noch, dass man selbstverständlich ???? (baai) immer dann weglassen kann, wenn es schon klar ist, dass man die Nachmittagsstunden meint. 

Etymologisch mag angemerkt werden:
1)	??? (etwa: mohng) ist ursprünglich der dumpfe, lang gezogene Klang, der beim Anschlagen eines Gongs entsteht. (ein lautmalendes Wort)
2)	?? (etwa: dtii) = schlagen (eines Gongs) (lautmalendes Wort)
3)	???? (etwa: thumm) = schlagen (einer bestimmten Trommel, die früher stündlich von Abend bis Mitternacht geschlagen wurde, um die Zeit kundzutun) (lautmalendes Wort)
4)	???? (etwa: baai) = abbiegen, das bezieht sich auf den Lauf der Sonne, nach 12 Uhr biegt sie „nach unten ab“, sie hat den Zenith überschritten
5)	???? (etwa: tchau) = morgens ist ein chines. Wort: Mandarin cao (gesprochen tsao), Kantonesisch tsau, Japan. so = früh, frühmorgens
6)	?????? (etwa: naaligaa) stammt aus dem Sanskrit, es war eine Metallplatte, die man zu gewissen Stunden schlug, um die Uhrzeit anzuzeigen, zu der bestimmte buddhistische Gebete gesprochen werden mussten). 

Es gibt auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, die Zeit auszudrücken, so heißt z.B. 3 ??????? (etwa: saammohngyenn) wörtlich drei Uhr abends = 21 Uhr. 

?Joseph

----------


## Samuianer

Wobei sich viele bei dem Gebrauch der "offiziellen Zeitangabe" immer noch anstellen, besonders die... na ich lass es lieber...

Und im Gebrauch der "Umgangssprachlichen Zeitangabe", wird halt mit Minuten, bis hin zu halben Stunden recht leger, umgegangen, d.h. grosszuegig abgerundet!

Nebenbei angemerkt, hier auf 'mui z.B. wird nach 15:00 in der Regel schon "jen" angewendet...



@joseph:  in Anbetracht der aktuellen Lage, koennten wir mal die Hintergruende, gesellschaftlichen Grundlagen der Idee von "Puu Dii" und "Kraeng Dschai" ein wenig durchleuchten?

----------

